# Cat gives a cardiac massage to his injured girlfriend



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

[yt]GAaH_HlUD68[/yt]


----------



## Lobar (May 1, 2010)

If that cat was really hurt then what the fuck was everyone doing just standing around and gawking?


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> If that cat was really hurt then what the fuck was everyone doing just standing around and gawking?



That cat wasn't hurt, it was dead.


----------



## Volkodav (May 1, 2010)

He's uh...


yeah he's humping it...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

That was fuckin' sad... now I'm sad... *sadface*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That was fuckin' sad... now I'm sad... *sadface*


 My work here is done *WOOOOOOOOSH*


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 1, 2010)

Curse you Kenpachi Zaraki of squad 11.

idkw but, I laughed when i saw this video.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Curse you Kenpachi Zaraki of squad 11.
> 
> idkw but, I laughed when i saw this video.


 
Somehow I lol'd too...maybe after killing so many people I've gotten desensitized :\


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Somehow I lol'd too...maybe after killing so many people I've gotten desensitized :\


 
Possibly, the more you kill the easier and more fun it gets.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Possibly, the more you kill the easier and more fun it gets.


 
Yush, show me your reiatsu >:3


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yush, show me your reiatsu >:3


 
Ha Ha RAWR!!!! let us see who has the stronger reiatsu:twisted: *draws my sword*


----------



## Hir (May 1, 2010)

We should have another roadkill thread.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

That poor kitty looks dead D:


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That poor kitty looks dead D:


 
I think it is.:-?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Ha Ha RAWR!!!! let us see who has the stronger reiatsu:twisted: *draws my sword*


 
Sorry but kenny left cause he sensed Ichigo nearby but I'd gladly fight ya *pulls out a gat* so lets see which wins >: D



WillowWulf said:


> That poor kitty looks dead D:


 Thanks captain obvious.


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

That video hurt.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> That video hurt.


 I thought it was funny, the other cat's reaction was priceless.


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I thought it was funny, the other cat's reaction was priceless.



I know you did. I read the thread. And yes I think you're a terrible person.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I know you did. I read the thread. And yes I think you're a terrible person.


 
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Hir (May 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I know you did. I read the thread. And yes I think you're a terrible person.


Oh no, Browder doesn't like someone, terrible loss for them I guess.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh no, Browder doesn't like someone, terrible loss for them I guess.


 It is? :O


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2010)

Guys.

It's a male cat humping a dead cat.

Set to sad music.


.....


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 3, 2010)

I clicked on the actual youtube link. 
The cat was dead.
That cat wouldnt let anyone near it for 2 hours. apearently the 2 cats were mates.
Shows that even animals know the sorrow and pain of a loss of someone they love.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I clicked on the actual youtube link.
> The cat was dead.
> That cat wouldnt let anyone near it for 2 hours. apearently the 2 cats were mates.
> Shows that even animals know the sorrow and pain of a loss of someone they love.


 
Aww


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I clicked on the actual youtube link.
> The cat was dead.
> That cat wouldnt let anyone near it for 2 hours. apearently the 2 cats were mates.
> Shows that even animals know the sorrow and pain of a loss of someone they love.



In b4 fundiefags claiming it's just instinct and only humans are special snowdrops.

Poor kittehs. :c


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I thought it was funny, the other cat's reaction was priceless.



Strange.

We appear to find different types of misery funny.

You find sorrow at death funny.

I find tumors funny.

The cat was trying to work some warmth back into the cold corpse of his/her friend.


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The cat was trying to work some warmth back into the cold corpse of his/her friend.



Yeah.
Let's uh..
Let's go with that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmgSY-MKhQE&feature=related


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Yeah.
> Let's uh..
> Let's go with that.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmgSY-MKhQE&feature=related



There are so many videos of this sort of thing.

Cats act like they're God's gift to humans, then go and hump a bright pink, fluffy pillow.
-kicks stupid cat out window-


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> There are so many videos of this sort of thing.
> 
> Cats act like they're God's gift to humans, then go and hump a bright pink, fluffy pillow.
> -kicks stupid cat out window-



I know, I was just pointing out to the people that say "omg he trying 2 safe it ;n;" that no.. the cat is actually trying to fuck the dead cat.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I know, I was just pointing out to the people that say "omg he trying 2 safe it ;n;" that no.. the cat is actually trying to fuck the dead cat.



That's a weird way to have sex.

He didn't use his cock or the other one's ass at all.

There wasn't even any humping action.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

...Harley is in that video?


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I know, I was just pointing out to the people that say "omg he trying 2 safe it ;n;" that no.. the cat is actually trying to fuck the dead cat.



I didn't know you were a cat sexpert


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's a weird way to have sex.
> 
> He didn't use his cock or the other one's ass at all.
> 
> There wasn't even any humping action.


No, he did.
Watch his ass/back end really closely around..
0:27
0:52 - 0:55 <--Humping action
Then through the rest of the video - the same bitey-steppy-hump thing my cats do.




8-bit said:


> I didn't know you were a cat sexpert


No, I'm not.
I just have two male cats that this exact same thing.
One's laying down
The other comes up behind and bites the other cat's scruff, does this weird steppy dance and humps.

You guys are awwin' and bawwwin' over a necrophiliac cat.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> In b4 fundiefags claiming it's just instinct and only humans are special snowdrops.
> 
> Poor kittehs. :c


 
Yea poor kittens...I wonder if browder really thought I meant what I said earlier, if he didn't then he's an idiot :V


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Clayton said:


> No, he did.
> Watch his ass/back end really closely around..



So that's what you do in your spare time.


> You guys are awwin' and bawwwin' over a necrophiliac cat.



I neither aww'd nor baww'd. I've seen to many dead animals to care about another one.



south syde dobe said:


> Yea poor kittens...I wonder if browder really thought I meant what I said earlier, if he didn't then he's an idiot :V



You're just confusing yourself.


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

Clayton said:


> No, I'm not.
> I just have two male cats that this exact same thing.
> One's laying down
> The other comes up behind and bites the other cat's scruff, does this weird steppy dance and humps.
> ...



It's a powerful combo of anthropomorphism and mellow tunes. Powerful stuff there.


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

My cat's sitting here all like "Hahaha I have welfare fuck that.".


----------

